# Rate Decrease in Greensboro, NC



## sappr07 (May 20, 2015)

Unfortunately I knew $1.50/mi was not going to stick around much longer but finally Uber announced the coveted "Limited" Summer Special Rate. New rate of $1.10/mi and lower per min charge. I will probably only do it at that rate for as long as the 14-21 dollar guarantee is in place and then I'm out.

They claim it is temporary but I know that's BS


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sappr07 said:


> Unfortunately I knew $1.50/mi was not going to stick around much longer but finally Uber announced the coveted "Limited" Summer Special Rate. New rate of $1.10/mi and lower per min charge. I will probably only do it at that rate for as long as the 14-21 dollar guarantee is in place and then I'm out.
> 
> They claim it is temporary but I know that's BS


^^^
Just like 'temporary' tax increases that hang around for 50 years.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Same here, they said it was temporary due to winter slow down .... it didn't slow down during winter, more Surges ... rate cut stays until all taxis and other competitors go bankrupt.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> Same here, they said it was temporary due to winter slow down .... it didn't slow down during winter, more Surges ... rate cut stays until all taxis and other competitors go bankrupt.


^^^
Or Uber drivers go bankrupt.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Damn I used to enjoy getting good ass fares up there.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

They will pull the guarantees next.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Damn I used to enjoy getting good ass fares up there.


Yep, we were the one area in the USA that did "not" get the January 2015 rate cut.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Yep, we were the one area in the USA that did "not" get the January 2015 rate cut.


SC city's haven't had 1 rate cute still 1.75mile Hilton head island is 1.50 but it's part of the Savannahmarket


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

sappr07 said:


> Unfortunately I knew $1.50/mi was not going to stick around much longer but finally Uber announced the coveted "Limited" Summer Special Rate. New rate of $1.10/mi and lower per min charge. I will probably only do it at that rate for as long as the 14-21 dollar guarantee is in place and then I'm out.
> 
> They claim it is temporary but I know that's BS


With demand at an all time high we have decided to let the guaranteedow rates stay... Uber On


----------

